# New to Overclocking, any help would be nice!



## Brico (May 24, 2008)

Ok I will post my specs below than some comments: 

CPU Cooler
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aftermarket:Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Processors Information
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1 (ID = 0)
Number of cores 2 (max 2)
Number of threads	2 (max 2)
Name Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
Codename Wolfdale
Specification Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8500 @ 3.16GHz

Chipset
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Northbridge NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI SPP rev. A2
Southbridge NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI MCP rev. A2
Graphic Interface	PCI-Express
PCI-E Link Width	x16
PCI-E Max Link Width	x16
Memory Type DDR2
Memory Size 4096 MBytes
Channels Dual
Memory Frequency	400.0 MHz (5:6)
CAS# 5.0
RAS# to CAS# 5
RAS# Precharge 5
Cycle Time (tRAS)	18
Bank Cycle Time (tRC)	22
Command Rate 2T

Memory SPD 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIMM #1 and #2

General
Memory type DDR2
Module format Regular UDIMM
Manufacturer (ID)	Corsair (7F7F9E0000000000)
Size 2048 MBytes
Max bandwidth PC2-6400 (400 MHz)
Part number CM2X2048-6400C5 

Attributes
Number of banks 2
Data width 64 bits
Correction None
Nominal Voltage 1.80 Volts
EPP no
XMP no

Timings table
Frequency (MHz) 270	400	
CAS# 4.0	5.0	
RAS# to CAS# delay	4	5	
RAS# Precharge 4	5	
TRAS 13	18	
TRC 15	22	

Monitoring
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard Model 122-CK-NF68 (0x27F - 0x5801680)


Hardware monitor
-----------------------------------------------------

Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 hardware monitor

Temperature sensor 0	39°C (102°F) [0x3D] (Core #0)
Temperature sensor 1	39°C (102°F) [0x3D] (Core #1)

Dump hardware monitor



VIDEO CARD
-----------------------------------------------------

GeForce GTX 285 hardware monitor

Temperature sensor 0	37°C (98°F) [0x25] (GPU Core)

Dump hardware monitor


DMI
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DMI BIOS
--------
vendor Phoenix Technologies, LTD
version 6.00 PG
date 01/22/2008


DMI System Information
----------------------
manufacturer	EVGA 
product 122-CK-NF68
version 2
serial 1
UUID CA5BA21A-064B0400-00000000-00000000


DMI Baseboard
-------------
vendor EVGA 
model 122-CK-NF68
revision	2
serial 1

DMI Processor
-------------
manufacturer	Intel
model Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU
clock speed	3164.0 MHz
FSB speed	333.0 MHz
multiplier	9.5x

Software
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Version Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 and Vista 64bit (Dual Boot)
DirectX Version 9.0c ( XP )

MOre Temperature readings
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hardware Monitoring :	Winbond W83627DHG
Voltage CPU :	1.10 V
+3.3V Voltage :	3.26 V
+5V Voltage :	4.80 V
+12V Voltage :	9.93 V
Processor Fan :	874 rpm
Processor Temperature (Core 1) :	44 °C
Processor Temperature (Core 2) :	44 °C
Mainboard Temperature :	30 °C

Video Monitoring :	nVidia Driver
GPU Temperature :	38 °C
GPU Ambient :	29 °C
GPU Fan :	100%
:	
Hard Disk Monitoring :	S.M.A.R.T
Hard Disk Temperature ST3500630AS :	27 °C
Hard Disk Temperature WDC WD1500AHFD-00RAR1 :	26 °C
Hard Disk Temperature WDC WD1500ADFD-00NLR1 :	26 °C


PSU
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Antec 1000 Watt True Power Quattro

Model:TPQ-1000

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Half life 2 for 45 min..... Temps I know its not most intensive game but that's what I played....
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Processor Temperature (Core 1) :	44 °C
Processor Temperature (Core 2) :	45 °C
Mainboard Temperature :	32.5 °C
:	
Video Monitoring :	nVidia Driver
GPU Temperature :	49 °C
GPU Ambient :	40 °C
GPU Fan :	100%

-------------------------------

So based in this post I would just like some general thoughts and general guidance.... That would be most helpful and most appreciated. I am new to Overclocking, but yea, any help/guidance would be great.... Thanks.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Maybe Im reading this wrong,,

Hardware Monitoring : Winbond W83627DHG
Voltage CPU : 1.10 V
+3.3V Voltage : 3.26 V
+5V Voltage : 4.80 V
+12V Voltage : 9.93 V<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
Processor Fan : 874 rpm
Processor Temperature (Core 1) : 44 °C
Processor Temperature (Core 2) : 44 °C
Mainboard Temperature : 30 °C
12v voltage at 9.93, that is not a good sign, if its being reported correctly.
You should be at 11.80 to 12.00 range,,
Temps are a little high on the cores as well....
What does bios report the 12V Voltage at? Should be in hardware monitor.


----------



## Brico (May 24, 2008)

Ok Maniac I went into Bios and my 12V was at 12.3 V and i took temp with Cpu-z after checking Bios and using after effects a bit and it was 41 C and 42 C....


----------



## Brico (May 24, 2008)

Maniac you there? I dont want you to feel like Im rushing you, sry if it feels like it.....


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Sry I didnt get back earlier. As far as overclocking goes you really need
to keep a eye on the temps of the cpu. The easiest way is to try and
up the multiplier in bios, if its not blocked. If you cant do that, the other
way is to play around with the fsb, front side bus, which is pumping
up your ram. But if you do this, do it a little at a time. Your looking for
a happy medium of the tempeture, and stability.


----------



## Brico (May 24, 2008)

ok, i got a overclocking guide form nvidia website for my MOBO so i can disable what i need to. One question I'm not in a hot room, its a cooler room. With that said you think i might have not spread heatsink well enough, or something? Maybe that why its higher? Im using antec 900 case and it has an amazing amount of fans on it.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

If the 41c and 42c readings were under a load, those are good temps.
But if those temps were at idle, I would say you need to bring those
temps down. You really should be in the mid to low 30's at idle.
Another thing that is working against you is the power supply location.
Directly underneath the video card, just like a heater, as if the vid
card needs more heat...


----------



## Brico (May 24, 2008)

idle is around 38 c regularly.... after playing music and using after effects it was up around 42 to 43....... Im not sure... maybe just case??? Maybe Ill just overclock it slightly..... Im not sure...


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you correctly apply the thermal paste?


----------



## Brico (May 24, 2008)

I assume i did...... i mean what, a thin layer evenly spread correct? Interesting find as well after playing crysis for hour or so my temps only went up to 41 to 42 C........


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Temps can change quickly, so if you measured the temps after quitting crysis, it doesn't represent what they were at the time when the game was running.

Try running a stress test software like prime 95, run it two times, then set affinity for each of the process in task manager for different cores. look at temps after running it for a few minutes.


----------



## kksonakiya (May 26, 2009)

Hi there Brinco. Man, don't take this wrong? But as far as overclocking is concerned. You must first change your processor.
Your graphics card is way too heavy for it. You've got a heavy RAM with 64-bit OS and heavy power-supply.
Your processor may not hold everything for long time. Better change it to quad (not i7 or you'll have to change nearly everything in your computer). People here are stating correct about over-clocking but consider my advice just once.
Upgrade your processor to a better one and then try overclocking because Intel Dual core wasn't actually made for overclocking u know.


----------



## Brico (May 24, 2008)

So question, does everyone believe every thing that kksonakiya stated? Because I have looked a t many different benchmarking sites and many say the higher clock rate of the e8500 is better then many of the lower quad cores. However kksonakiya does bring some interesting points about my GPU and ram i guess, hmm, im at a loss.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

kksonakiya said:


> Upgrade your processor to a better one and then try overclocking because Intel Dual core wasn't actually made for overclocking u know.


Please check your facts before advising people. Dual Cores overclock HIGHER than quad cores. And E8500 is one of the best overclockers.

Next time make sure you know what you're talking about.

Thank you.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Brico, not at all. Don't listen to him. E8500 is one of the BEST overclockers, and it's good that you've got a heavy power supply and a great graphics card. It's not some kind of weightlifting that the heavier your PSU and graphics card the processor can't lift it.

His comment made me ROFL.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

kksonakiya said:


> Hi there Brinco. Man, don't take this wrong? But as far as overclocking is concerned. You must first change your processor.
> Your graphics card is way too heavy for it. You've got a heavy RAM with 64-bit OS and heavy power-supply.
> Your processor may not hold everything for long time. Better change it to quad (not i7 or you'll have to change nearly everything in your computer). People here are stating correct about over-clocking but consider my advice just once.
> Upgrade your processor to a better one and then try overclocking because Intel Dual core wasn't actually made for overclocking u know.


Lol! I needed a good laugh today. Thanks!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

There should be a setting in the Bios called Dynamic Fan Control. It can be adjusted from the Auto setting to anything between 0-100%. See if it's set to Auto. I would follow what ssj4Gogeta said and monitor what the temp is after it's ran for a bit. I allways set my Cpu fan to run max at all times, but some may disagree with that. Your temps aren't that bad, but if your going to overclock I suggest that you run the fan at max.


----------



## Brico (May 24, 2008)

Thank you guys for the posts. I really, really appreciate it, you made me feel alot better, in the back of my mind I felt that i new i was correct, but its glad to have some others that are knowledgeable tell it how it is. Ok I will look into the dynamic fan control settings, and report back after doing some tests. Thank you guys......


----------



## kksonakiya (May 26, 2009)

ssj4Gogeta said:


> Brico, not at all. Don't listen to him. E8500 is one of the BEST overclockers, and it's good that you've got a heavy power supply and a great graphics card. It's not some kind of weightlifting that the heavier your PSU and graphics card the processor can't lift it.
> 
> His comment made me ROFL.


Weight lifting, huh? He can overclock his processor up to 4.322 GHz and if everything goes well, he will do just fine. That clocking frequency is the best possible that he can get. 

Hence, Brinco, try to overclock your processor lower than that because the hardware which my friend used was more powerful (not Heavy Gogeta) than yours. 

I wasn't talking about weight lifting or anything. I was stating about the heat dissipation which our dear friends are discussing as temp.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

> the hardware which my friend used...


uh, what does it have to do with your friend??? Every chip is different, even if it's the same model. Your friend got it to 4.322, doesn't mean Brico will also hit a wall there. He may be able to get it much higher.

from your last post:


> Upgrade your processor to a better one and then try overclocking because Intel Dual core wasn't actually made for overclocking u know.


This alone shows your ignorance.



> Your graphics card is way too heavy for it.


heavy? i don't understand that. what's it too heavy for?



> You've got a heavy RAM


heavy again? what's a heavy RAM?



> 64-bit OS


yes, 32-bit is better for overclocking. But he NEEDS 64-bit if he wants to be able to address all of that 4 GB memory and the 1 GB graphics memory on his GTX285.



> and heavy power-supply.


again, what's a heavy power-supply?



> Your processor may not hold everything for long time.


WHY?



> Hence, Brinco, try to overclock your processor lower than that


No Brico, you don't need to set any artificial limits on your overclock. Go all out and clock as far as your hardware can take it. Every piece of hardware has its own limitations, even if it's the same model. Your hardware may well be able to take more than that. Overclocking isn't just learning some formulae and just bumping up the FSB in the BIOS. It's about finding the absolute limit of YOUR particular piece of hardware. If all pieces of the same model didn't overclock differently, then there would be model-specific guides on the web, and you could just read one and set your settings exactly like the other person did. Would be easy if it were like that, but that would take all the fun out of overclocking. :grin: You wouldn't have to try different combinations of voltages, latencies, FSB, dividers, multipliers, etc. That would be really boring.

So, try to find the highest stable overclock. Run many stress tests, if it can pass them all, there is no reason why "your processor may not hold it for long". After all that's what the _stability_ tests are for. If it passes the tests, try to go higher, until it doesn't pass them anymore. If it doesn't pass the tests, gives you BSOD, etc. lower it a bit, bump up the voltage, try other combinations, etc. and try again.

Good luck. :smile:


----------



## kksonakiya (May 26, 2009)

ssj4Gogeta said:


> uh, what does it have to do with your friend??? Every chip is different, even if it's the same model. Your friend got it to 4.322, doesn't mean Brico will also hit a wall there. He may be able to get it much higher.
> 
> from your last post:
> 
> ...


You like being offensive, gogeta, isn't it? By heavy I mean powerful and then, every hardware has a limit and that's a sure thing. (what did you think anyway? Heavy = By weight!!!)
Hardware has nothing to do with my friend, that's true. But dude I wasn't saying that it's my friend who is able to push his overclocking to the absolute limit. 
In the end, it's not you or my friend, it's just the capability of your hardware. So if you want to comment on each of my line then be my guest. 
But I am writing what I have experienced. My experience may not be as great as yours but it is not "absolute zero".
I got to gain more experience and that's a sure thing. So keep commenting friend, as it will help neither of us.


----------



## kksonakiya (May 26, 2009)

ssj4Gogeta said:


> uh, what does it have to do with your friend??? Every chip is different, even if it's the same model. Your friend got it to 4.322, doesn't mean Brico will also hit a wall there. He may be able to get it much higher.
> 
> from your last post:
> 
> ...


And you didn't tell anything new with the need of 64-bit OS. Everyone knows it already. Me too (a ignorant).


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

kksonakiya said:


> You like being offensive, gogeta, isn't it? By heavy I mean powerful and then, every hardware has a limit and that's a sure thing. (what did you think anyway? Heavy = By weight!!!)
> Hardware has nothing to do with my friend, that's true. But dude I wasn't saying that it's my friend who is able to push his overclocking to the absolute limit.
> In the end, it's not you or my friend, it's just the capability of your hardware. So if you want to comment on each of my line then be my guest.
> But I am writing what I have experienced. My experience may not be as great as yours but it is not "absolute zero".
> I got to gain more experience and that's a sure thing. So keep commenting friend, as it will help neither of us.


I don't "like" being offensive. I just don't agree with you. Do you mean that his processor won't be able to hold on because he's got too powerful PSU and RAM? I fail to see the logic in that argument. And do you think a GTX285 will be bottlenecked by an E8500? If so, you're wrong. If we were talking tri-SLI here, then I'd recommend going with a quad-core. But a single GTX285?



kksonakiya said:


> And you didn't tell anything new with the need of 64-bit OS. Everyone knows it already. Me too (a ignorant).


Everyone knows that. I mentioned that because you said "You've got a heavy RAM with 64-bit OS and heavy power-supply. Your processor may not hold everything for long time." Well, so what does he do? 32-bit isn't an option.

Call it offensive or whatever you like. I was just trying to tell Brico not to follow your advice about upgrading to a quad-core when he doesn't need it, and I gave my logic behind it.

Anyways, I'm not going to reply further about this because I don't want this to turn into a flame war.


----------



## kksonakiya (May 26, 2009)

Gogeta, It is not going to turn into a flame war or anything. We are all friends here dude. And I am no big geek or anything. 
Alright, I did the mistake and advised him wrong, I take all of my words back and apologize to you. 
I know that you are way better than me and don't tell me that you will not respond to me when i call for a help. Because from the next time I don't want to confuse people due to my own mistakes and as far as this matter is concerned, I learned quite a lot about the real thing.
Thanks for at least commenting on my posts.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

No need to apologize. And I'm not claiming I'm better. :smile:


----------



## kksonakiya (May 26, 2009)

ssj4Gogeta said:


> No need to apologize. And I'm not claiming I'm better. :smile:


So, are we cool now? I hope so. I'll surely gather more knowledge in these fields. I think let's start now. Does overclocking really helps in performance improvement?


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes of course it does. But I suggest you create a new thread for that. We've already hijacked this poor guy's thread.

Sorry Brico. :smile:


----------



## kksonakiya (May 26, 2009)

ssj4Gogeta said:


> Yes of course it does. But I suggest you create a new thread for that. We've already hijacked this poor guy's thread.
> 
> Sorry Brico. :smile:


Alrighty then, I think so too :smile: .


----------

